
AWS Cloud9: Cloud IDE - polmolea
https://aws.amazon.com/cloud9/
======
ihsw2
Hosted here:

[https://github.com/c9/core/](https://github.com/c9/core/)

Notable tech: Emmet (snippets, HTML autocomplete), Engine.IO (web-sockets),
MsgPack (message serialization), RuSHA (browser-based SHA1), Tern (code
analysis, AST etc), Acorn (JS code analysis, faster than Tern)

------
jwilliams
I've been waiting for this to finally start to come along -- you can see the
trajectory of AWS/GCP/Azure/etc to be fully hosted development platforms.

I switched to cloud-dev about a year ago. Took some getting used to, but I
can't imagine going back to local-dev now.

------
igravious
Oops! Two different people each submitted about the same topic:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15817544](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15817544)

------
sAbakumoff
It seems to be the final step of the integration of the Amsterdam based
startup. Cool job guys

